# How do UK mac customers obtain postcards?



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi everyone, 
so i live in the uk and i love the thought of mac postcards to put on my wall etc. How can i get some, do mac give them away, sent them through the mail, give them to you at promotional events, etc?
an answer would be much appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thankyou everyone. 
Kindest regards x x x x


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Dec 17, 2009)

Anyone know please


----------



## *K_87* (Dec 17, 2009)

I got the N collection postcard given to me at the carnaby street store and I also got one sent to me via post.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 17, 2009)

i have occansionally been sent postcards but it's very random when i get sent them. people do sell them in the clearence forum though so if you look there you could buy some.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 17, 2009)

They get sent randomly. Doesn't matter how much you spen either. I've gotten lots. If you have an account, they'll be able to mail them to you.


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Dec 17, 2009)

heya everyone thanks for your answers. 
i do have an account and havnt been sent any yet lol.
Hmmm maybe i will someday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
thanks ladies, Kaz x x x


----------



## lawrawr (Dec 17, 2009)

I get mine from stores. I see them in there occasionally. I've only gotten 2 in the past year though!


----------



## pinkiecharm (Feb 17, 2011)

ive been buying mac for around 2 years and ive only ever been sent 2 mac postcards


----------



## sosdrielle (Feb 17, 2011)

My counter just leaves them out by the till and you can just pick them up.


----------



## rockin (Feb 17, 2011)

I've never been sent a MAC postcard, and I've been buying MAC online since 2007.


----------



## Sojourner (Feb 26, 2011)

sosdrielle said:


> My counter just leaves them out by the till and you can just pick them up.


 


  ...


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 26, 2011)

i wish i had a mac counter near me so i could have some postcards! i usually buy them off ebay or here off specktra. usually they are pretty cheap and you can buy bundles of them at a time


----------



## whatzoedid (Mar 2, 2011)

I've been a member at MAC for years and have never once been sent any postcards. I always pick them up in my local store- they always have a massive pile of them on the counter in the Bristol store.


----------



## seabird (Mar 4, 2011)

whatzoedid said:


> I've been a member at MAC for years and have never once been sent any postcards. I always pick them up in my local store- they always have a massive pile of them on the counter in the Bristol store.


	bristol seem to be the only ones that are good at doing this! i'm at uni in nottingham and they never have any out.  nor does bath normally either, or birmingham selfridges. i'm going to see if my friend can pick me some up in cardiff.


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Mar 4, 2011)

seabird said:


> bristol seem to be the only ones that are good at doing this! i'm at uni in nottingham and they never have any out.  nor does bath normally either, or birmingham selfridges. i'm going to see if my friend can pick me some up in cardiff.


	Another Nottingham Specktrette! We should start a club or something, haha!

  	Yes, the last time I saw postcards was for Venomous Villains, so I obviously grabbed myself a set.


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 4, 2011)

kirkichi said:


> Another Nottingham Specktrette! We should start a club or something, haha!
> Yes, the last time I saw postcards was for Venomous Villains, so I obviously grabbed myself a set.


  	Yup the last time I saw postcards was for VV and that was in MAC Birmingham. I've never seen any postcards in Selfridges Birmingham either and thats where I regularly purchase my MAC from


----------



## whatzoedid (Mar 4, 2011)

I didn't realise how much they are worth on ebay! I should start picking up a few and whacking them on there


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh wow, you're right! I wonder if the VV ones actually sell at that price? I'm in need of some cash at the minute... :/


----------



## whatzoedid (Mar 4, 2011)

there was one going the other day for £5 worth a shot 
  	some money is better than none!


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 4, 2011)

OMG are you guys saying that people are actually selling MAC postcards on ebay?


----------



## whatzoedid (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeppp, I just simply thought they were little old leaflets/handouts but people collect them! Mental! I hope I've kept some that I've picked up over the years!


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 5, 2011)

whatzoedid said:


> Yeppp, I just simply thought they were little old leaflets/handouts but people collect them! Mental! I hope I've kept some that I've picked up over the years!


	Honestly I've only got two and if it weren't for the fact that there the Venomous Villains ones (I'm obsessed with everything Disney) I probably wouldn't keep them...


----------



## seabird (Mar 6, 2011)

we should haha! i'm actually not that much of a fan of the nottingham store and it's mua's .


kirkichi said:


> Another Nottingham Specktrette! We should start a club or something, haha!
> Yes, the last time I saw postcards was for Venomous Villains, so I obviously grabbed myself a set.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Mar 10, 2011)

I really want a postcard from Quite Cute - I'm going to Bristol on tour on the 6th April so hopefully I can drop into the MAC store and get one there


----------

